# Havoc 23 months



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Bump for Havoc


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Now that's how a show line should look. Great looking dog you've got there.

I can't give a real critique, but in my opinion, I can't see anything wrong with that dog.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He's gorgeous :wub:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I think maybe he would get more critiques if the picture was smaller. It goes way off my screen.
Maris, can you resize it on photobucket maybe?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow. Stunning! And I love the tongue hanging to the side  Agree with the picture size.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you guys! 

I cannot resize the original post picture because I used the link from my facebook. Here is a photobucket image smaller. Maybe a mod can change out the links?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

That is certainly a beautiful handsome boy!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very handsome boy, very nice picture you took there, lighting is perfect


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------

